# New Baby Pics



## Crazy1 (Apr 30, 2009)

April 28-09 at 6:20 am Egg # 1 pipped and at 6 pm this is what egg #1 looked like and egg #3 just pipped (you can barely see the crack)






Here are the pics I took this morning of Egg #1 





Egg # 3 cracked out of its egg this morning while I was trying to take a pic-in my hand! What an amazing feeling.

Egg #3 a belly shot





Here they are in the incubator in their own little bowls





Just looking at the camera





I'm still waiting on egg # 4 to hatch. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think Egg # 2 is viable.


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 30, 2009)

How cool. Congrats.

Dawna


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 30, 2009)

awwww I want one. adorable!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 30, 2009)

OHHHHH if we had the room I would be begging for one


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG! I WANT ONE! Remember what I said about homes!  Such beauties, right out of the eggs! I love greeks, they just have the best little expressions!


----------



## Isa (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations Robyn 
They are beautiful babies.
Are they related to Commet?


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 1, 2009)

Such round little butterballs! Adorable. Thanks for posting the photos- love em!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 1, 2009)

Congrats Robyn, they are beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui (May 2, 2009)

Oh you just have to melt with the photo of that little chubby cutie!!


----------



## Meg90 (May 2, 2009)

I showed these pics to my mom (who is head over heels for Anouk) and she said "oh my goodness! But I bet that's nothing like meeting them in person!" She really just melted when I introduced her to my baby.....I finally got her into Cresties too (she adopted some retired ol' girls) perhaps it won't be long until she has torts too! [especially since we were shopping around today for supplies for Nigel's outdoor enclosure---and she's doing "research" on it right now! Because nothing was up to our standards ]

Pictures are the gateway "drug" so to speak! I know that's what got me.....


----------



## techiegrl (May 2, 2009)

Awesome Robyn are they golden greeks?


----------



## Stazz (May 2, 2009)

Awww Robyn they are lovely !!! They are just so NUNU when they've just hatched. CUTIES!


----------



## muddled (May 3, 2009)

They look so small and squishy! <3 I agree, it must be amazing to see them in person, especially having hatch in YOUR HAND oh gawd. Congrats!


----------



## FunnyGirl (May 3, 2009)

My gosh - they are cuter than baby pigs. They made me cry! I am NOT a mush-puppy - I am NOT.

The dates on the eggs, are they the date they were laid or that you found them? Do the different species have different - what do you call gestation in eggs- times? 

What are the other #'s? The mother? How do you know #2 is not viable. I am assuming you don't touch them.

Amazing
Congrats and just in time for mother's day!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 4, 2009)

The last or #4 egg pipped last night. Pics will follow when she hatches.

Well to answer some questions asked. They are amazing to see in person. I have friends that don't so much like torts that when I tell them I have a new one hatch they have to come by and see it. (They say they don't like tort-ha).

The Numbers on the eggs are the date they were laid the time I found them, the numbers 1, 2, 3, 4 etc are the order I picked them up in. (I have not as yet seen her lay or those Numbers would be the order they were laid). and I weigh them so they have the wt of the egg. I do pick them up and candle them but I am careful to put them back in the same orientation I picked them up. I have even checked the first pic to make sure. # 2 only has a small strip of embryo that has developed and you can see it when it is candled. The rest is just liquid, even the veins are not visible any more. Eventually if left in the incubator it will explode and smell bad. When you candled the ones that are ready to hatch the whole egg is pretty much dark with only a small what looks like an air space.

This clutches Mom is Echo and dad is Ajax. They are a natural cross of T. graeca Antakyensis and Jordanian/Israeli Greeks, per our Danny. Both parents have orange tints to their skin. They are both WC I believe.


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 5, 2009)

OMG they are just adorable.... so plump and poofy. Congratulations!


----------



## JustAnja (May 8, 2009)

Awww Robyn those babies are just too cute  Congrats!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 8, 2009)

Well..I know that there's been enough time since they hatched and I watched for the UPS man today....but he didn't bring me one, I'll watch for him again tomorrow...


----------



## terryo (May 8, 2009)

Just beautiful Robyn. What an incredible feeling that must be.


----------

